# Time to turn in your Driver's License???



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2011)

You know it's time to turn in your Driver's License when your dog has this look on his face !!!








Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## garyinmd (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Bear.  Having a hell of a time with a brisket today (will post later, maybe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and needed a good laugh.  Oh well back to the yard work.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jun 24, 2011)

gone


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 24, 2011)

lol.... Yeah that is a keeper, thanks Bear.


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

Good one, Bear. That's kinda the look my wife gets when I'm driving.


----------



## meateater (Jun 27, 2011)




----------

